
Show HN: I made a group chat app because I find social media overwhelming - heydonuts
www.heydonuts.com<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.heydonuts.dasmobile<p>IOS:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;hey-donuts&#x2F;id1453300843
======
AuzzieStig
"this app is not compatible with all your devices"

Mi 9t pro, Android 9

~~~
heydonutsapp
Thanks for the feedback. I'll take a look to see why that isn't compatible.
This is standard react/expo so it should work on a variety of devices.

